# Shari Suleman? Maryland



## BooBooMom (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard/gotten a puppy from Shari's Maltese in Bowie, Md. We are looking for a puppy and would like to know more about her. ALL info would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is an older thread in this breeder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90281-maryland-breeder-inquiry-sharis-maltese.html


----------

